# USA Archery Membership Card



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

Almost 3 weeks ago I renewed my USAA 3-year membership on-line and got a flimsy "membership card" off my cheap home printer. Never got a "real" (read durable) membership card by mail.

I know we don't get the US Archery publication anymore. Am I expecting too much from USAA?


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yes!


----------



## huytheskigod (Aug 7, 2012)

Join USA Cycling. You get a plasticky durable card no matter how many years you don't advance out of the lowest category.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

huytheskigod said:


> Join USA Cycling. You get a plasticky durable card no matter how many years you don't advance out of the lowest category.


I was thinking of exactly the same thing. Still have my old USA Cycling card from my last renewal years ago. Sure, it's a little nicer than the USA Archery ones, but still rather meaningless.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately. Last year, 6 months after I paid my dues, I got an email from USAA telling me I hadn't paid! Fortunately I had an electronic record of the payment.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I renewed months ago and never got a card. I still carry the printed copy from my inkjet printer. I have a real NFAA card AND magazine !!!!


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

I have renewed for the last time... I no longer have a reason to be a member..


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a reason to be a member, I do not mind going paperless if that saves money. We must show our cards at tournaments. It would be nice to have something more durable than my printed copy. I am not sure whether I was missed or if cards are no longer sent.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i have a 3 year membership form last year. I still have my printed out copy of my membership. I never received an actual card from them, like i did years before. 


Chris


----------



## pat13b (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a member of both NFAA and NAA. I was disappointed not receiving anything from the NAA when joining.

NFAA you at least get a real membership card, score card and magazine for less money!! I understand that the NAA and NFAA now acknowledge each other’s memberships so the very few NAA type tournaments that are in my area I can shoot along as I'm a member of NFAA.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

huytheskigod said:


> Join USA Cycling. You get a plasticky durable card no matter how many years you don't advance out of the lowest category.


Eventually, they kick you out of Cat 5, I mean Crash 5....Cat 4 wasn't much fun either!


----------



## huytheskigod (Aug 7, 2012)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Eventually, they kick you out of Cat 5, I mean Crash 5....Cat 4 wasn't much fun either!


Hehe, only if you finish your 10 race starts (yes, archery guys that's starts, not finishes) instead of sitting on 6 starts for the last 4 years.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

If you're expecting anything above and beyond in this organization, you've got a long wait.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

The simple $2.97* solution, 2" wide heavy duty - I use it to protect several paper membership cards:










*http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1&selectedCatgry=SEARCH+ALL


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

Great idea Seattlepop...I now know the drill...and in the good 'o American do-it-yourself spirit...use my thumbdrive...download membership card...go to Kinkos', make a color print on cardstock and have them laminate it...should last the three years of my last membership with USAA. 

I think I'll join NFAA.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

How many members in the USA Archery? 5000? I have no idea, but at a couple of bucks per card to print, laminate, process and mail, 
you could help fund a team of archers to an event or two.

Print it off, make some copies, stick one in a plastic sleeve (or tape it like abnove) and keep it in your equipment case.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

I guess I look at things a bit differently. When joining the USAA, you are essentially helping archers like Brady Ellison, Khatuna Lorig, Jake Kaminski, Jenny Nichols, Jacob Wukie, Miranda Leek as well as the Para Team that I personally am proud to support. Archers with so many challenges and yet they still pursue the sport we love. Think of all of those JOAD kids and beginners who need guidance and support. Yes, the USAA has a lot of improvement but really....something like a membership card is making you think you do not want to support these kids? So what if you get a small piece of paper. I don't understand why you just don't take a photo of it on your cell phone and then you have it with you all of the time. Who actually carries all of those cards anyway? The main reason to belong is because you are doing something that helps others.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

What Stash said. Folks need to look at this as "our" organization a little more often. By printing off your own membership card and laminating it yourself, you're saving "our" organization money. What's wrong with that? It takes longer to fletch a single arrow with spin wings.



> I don't understand why you just don't take a photo of it on your cell phone and then you have it with you all of the time.


Another brilliant idea.

Dang archers are so smart! 

John


----------



## LFate (Nov 6, 2007)

When I didn't receive my card after a renewal I called USAA archery and was told they no longer send out paper cards. It ok for me because I don't like to carry cards I only need to show occasionally in my wallet. I have my member number in my phone if I need to access it.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

As a matter of practice, I have not been asked for my card, even at national events. Jotting my number down has been adequate.


----------



## nulimbender (Nov 30, 2005)

Stash, I don't think it would cost dollars to print one card; printing a batch of membership cards would be just a drop in the bucket. But I guess given enough drops one can fill an ocean.

Rick, I didn't realized the primary benefits of USAA "membership" was what you stated so succinctly. Had I known this, on top of my membership, I would make a donation to the cause. Matter of fact, I found an opportunity to do this on USA Archery website...done!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's not just the cost of printing and laminating a card. Postage, envelopes, printing, paying someone to stuff the cards into the envelopes - all these can add up over the course of a year times thousands of units.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Archery is one of the few sports that a new beginner can come up to an Olympian and shoot along side with them. This sport allows so much more than just being a member to an organization. So every time you pay your membership dues, just remember you are not only helping those Olympians and future Olympians but you are helping us all to work together and be a part of the whole picture of archery.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

USA Shooting has a "fan membership" (non competitive) I wonder if such a membership would be appropriate for USA Archery?
http://www.usashooting.org/membership/45-everyone/newmembership


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Serious Fun said:


> USA Shooting has a "fan membership" (non competitive) I wonder if such a membership would be appropriate for USA Archery?
> http://www.usashooting.org/membership/45-everyone/newmembership


USA Shooting is quite proactive in fundraising. 

I commented during the last Winter Olympics that USA Shooting did a mailing label fundraiser. Smart, even though it was off season.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

LFate said:


> When I didn't receive my card after a renewal I called USAA archery and was told they no longer send out paper cards. It ok for me because I don't like to carry cards I only need to show occasionally in my wallet. I have my member number in my phone if I need to access it.


That's all a surprise to me, last time I renewed I got a nice heavy-weight glossy paper (almost like plastic) card.

As to the guy who said tournaments don't check membership cards ... in Washington we usually check registrations against a members list, it he archer isn't on the list, THEN we ask for a card. At our last tournament, several archers showed an image of their card on their smart phone! I guess they don't worry about carrying wallets full of cards anymore, the phone does everything.

And for the couple people who showed up without membership in effect, it was great they could go online to the NFAA or USA Archery website and join or renew on the spot.


----------

